# Poll for Sx/Sp: Which Stackings Do You Find Most Attractive?



## inabox (Oct 3, 2015)

cyamitide said:


> For sx/sp it's easier to bond to sp/so on friendship level, but building a relationship I don't think sx/sp really knows how to engage sp/so. They are responsive to calls for domesticity and settling down, while sx/sp is like a wandering gypsy.


Speak for yourself. I know sx/sps who like laying down roots and thus find many sp/sos attractive.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

I really like sp/so's. They're all down-to-earth and reliable and shit, and I'm not. DO MY TAXES!!!!

Also so/sx, but they're a bit too flighty when they're around my age of 19/20.


----------



## Jerdle (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm a fan of sp-lasters. sx/sp can get too brooding and intense, but so/sx and sx/so can allow it out.


----------

